# [Boston, MA] - Looking to join D&D Group



## The Velvet Souljah (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi.  I am currently without a group and would be interested in meeting some new folks, playing some D&D, having some laughs, etc.

I would enjoy playing any edition of the game, but have played mostly 3.5/4E.  I would also enjoy playing other games if that were an option.

I enjoy playing and would like the chance to DM (although I have never done so before).

Best days for me are the weekends.  I have a car so transportation is not an issue.

-Matt


----------



## nico_forgot (Jan 20, 2009)

*very interested*

given the right times i'd really enjoy getting into or starting a game in the boston area. the immediate area that is. i'm in chelsea and right by a t stop. also my school has its own stop. i prefer 3.5 to 4e but 4e has a couple of advantages. shadowrun is probably my favorite game and system.
we should talk! cheers - nico


----------



## cunebolin (Jan 21, 2009)

I am in the Boston area and would also like to play in a DnD game, of either edition.  If someone wants to run a Shadowrun game I would definitely participate.  I would be taking the bus and or T, but that shouldn't be a problem.  Saturdays in the afternoon would work for me.

-Josh


----------



## Kinneus (Jan 23, 2009)

Go ahead and add me to the list of interested Boston players.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers-seeking-gamers/248768-boston-ma-new-player-looking-group.html
If we could get somebody willing to DM, looks like we'll have a sizeable group, here.


----------

